# Peugeot Boxer front mudflaps



## Canalsman (Feb 14, 2010)

Any suggestions where I can get these for a 1998 Boxer (without paying silly money at a Peugeot dealer)?

I've tried Halfords universal fit mudflaps, but they don't fit ...

Thanks.


----------



## Boxerman (Feb 14, 2010)

Ebay item No 260524133150

Frank


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, Frank.

I've emailed the seller to confirm.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

If don't have luck with the above which look smart try these, I fitted them to my 95 Boxer
Wide Style Quality Rubber Universal Mudflaps Mud Flaps on eBay (end time 18-Feb-10 03:57:13 GMT)

I can take a photo if you want to see how well they fit


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 15, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> Ebay item No 260524133150
> 
> Frank



The seller says they only fit the rear of a Boxer ...


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 15, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> If don't have luck with the above which look smart try these, I fitted them to my 95 Boxer
> Wide Style Quality Rubber Universal Mudflaps Mud Flaps on eBay (end time 18-Feb-10 03:57:13 GMT)
> 
> I can take a photo if you want to see how well they fit



Thanks - a photo would be great!

The reason that the Halfords ones wouldn't fit is because the wheel arch lip/flange is angled rather than square. So the flaps when clamped don't sit square and foul the front wheels.


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Thanks - a photo would be great!
> 
> The reason that the Halfords ones wouldn't fit is because the wheel arch lip/flange is angled rather than square. So the flaps when clamped don't sit square and foul the front wheels.


 
I'm at work at the mo 
I'll take one later when I get home


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 15, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Any suggestions where I can get these for a 1998 Boxer (without paying silly money at a Peugeot dealer)?
> 
> I've tried Halfords universal fit mudflaps, but they don't fit ...
> 
> Thanks.



If all else fails try Fiat mudflaps, they are cheaper than Puegeot fitted Fiat ones to mine no problems.

Happy Camping


----------



## mrsBiggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I'm at work at the mo
> I'll take one later when I get home



this is the photo that mark was talking about..

(if it works )


----------



## mrsBiggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

mrsBiggirafe said:


> this is the photo that mark was talking about..
> 
> (if it works )



it worked...


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 15, 2010)

I got some of eBay similar to the ones somebody listed, from another supplier in Ireland for the same cost. The only difference seems to be the ones I got for my Renault were blank. Not great quality & I had to modify them to get them to fit properly. They came with self tapping screws (3 for each side)  but I managed to get away with just drilling one hole in the metal, There was one screw holding the plastic inner wheel arch cover & the other screwed into the plastic. Very quick delivery came next day. Motor-Xtras


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had a look at the Ebay item which shows what's best described as a flap (on the inner section of the mud flap).

Looking at your picture, is this used to pull the mud flap square again?

It appears to be fixed to a ledge (using a self tapper?) inside the wheel arch of your 'van.

There is no such ledge on my 98 Boxer, so I'm now a bit puzzled ...



biggirafe said:


> If don't have luck with the above which look smart try these, I fitted them to my 95 Boxer
> Wide Style Quality Rubber Universal Mudflaps Mud Flaps on eBay (end time 18-Feb-10 03:57:13 GMT)
> 
> I can take a photo if you want to see how well they fit


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 17, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> I've had a look at the Ebay item which shows what's best described as a flap (on the inner section of the mud flap).
> 
> Looking at your picture, is this used to pull the mud flap square again?
> 
> ...



Hi yes it pulls the flap back and adds rigidity to it. The flap is screwed into the sill underneath. Picture below is taken looking up. At £6 quid a pair you can but try 











Weird way to take my own photo


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the extra pics - I understand now.

I'll order a set and see how I get on ...


----------



## Norris (Feb 17, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> If don't have luck with the above which look smart try these, I fitted them to my 95 Boxer
> Wide Style Quality Rubber Universal Mudflaps Mud Flaps on eBay (end time 18-Feb-10 03:57:13 GMT)
> 
> I can take a photo if you want to see how well they fit



I just bought a pair ---- £10.74 inc postage -- cheap as you like!! Thanks for the link Mr. Bigtallgirafe!!

What is very tall with a yellow head?      A Girafodil!!


----------

